
Apply HN: PAGS: Programming homework evaulation services - CSDude
Creating and grading programming assignments are pain. We aim to help teachers to create programming assignments with ease and give students repeatable web based environment to code their assignments. So, we reduce the technical difficulties that arise and increase the interaction efficiency between student and teacher, and let them focus on learning instead.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pags.cs.bilkent.edu.tr
======
bestattack
Neat! I've been a CS TA. However, I haven't needed a piece of software like
this (to be fair, your site seems to be down so I can't understand exactly
what it does right now).

One thing I'm worried about is that in the past, I would have wanted my
students to use their own environment rather than web. Or the software was too
complicated to give them a web version. However, I can see the use for lower
level courses where the assignments are not too complicated.

------
buss
How big is this market?

~~~
CSDude
I cannot give an exact value, but the main targets are universities with CS
courses and there is already a nice demand in our beta.

